# DIFX pictures



## saharzie (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone have hi-res pics of the DIFX and environs?
Have searched everywhere but cannot find any....
Night time pics would be great
cheers
saharzie


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

u mean DIFC?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

DIFX is the stock market for that matter. maybe this is what he is talking about, interior etc?


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

i think the Gate building is the HQ place for DIFX.










sorry i couldn't find night pics


----------

